# GoPro



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay...some of you may have seen a few of my earlier TM YouTube fish'n videos...issue is these video cameras even today need TLC...something for the outdoorise person like me...well just can't happen with ole poo pahs including Mama Nature cooperating.

So you may follow my various posts including my Son border post...aka snowborder...he wanted this new fan-dangle video camera for Christmas like at 23 December...sorry bud 'taint' going to happen... 

So based on what he does in the Utah outback...I've been scoping out this video camera he mentioned/wanted.

I'm very close to purchasing one...just need a little feedback if any of you have one...we fish...sent an e-mail to the company...they responded with get this one for $XXX...so again very close to stimulating the US economy yet again with this new electronic gizmo...

...have any of you used this video/still shot camera...I really want some user hands-on-intel...I find it really cheaper than the TLC cameras.

Here's a link...THOUGHTS PLEASE besides what GoPro has plus their various 'yes-BUY-IT' videos...

http://gopro.com/products/?gclid=CO_x98 ... bAod-ip5AQ


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

I have only heard great things about this camera, takes quite a bit of abuse very well. Shop around, you should be able to find a good deal out there!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Take a look at the Flip Ultra HD cameras as well. They certainly aren't anything like a full camcorder, and they don't do still photos (you have to edit them out of the video later with the included software), but for $140 (we got ours at Costco on sale, normally $170 for the 2hr model) they aren't a bad deal. Not so expensive that if something goes wrong, you'd worry about being out several hundred bucks. I know you can get waterproof cases that allow you to film underwater too, which is always a cool feature when fishing. The HD video is VERY clear. Really does seem like high def. They also come with an image stabilizing feature, so the videos aren't shaky when you film with it in your hand. Check them out before you make your purchase!

On the GoPros- I'm in the same boat as Yonni; I hear awesome things about them.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought one last year and I cant say it was too great. It seems to have LOTS of trouble in the cold. Granted I used it backcountry skiing the batteries never worked without putting them in my palms. This is where things can go wrong. All it took was one dropping in the snow and the videos automatically fog up. I have two friends with this camera and they complain of the same thing. Also for some reason mine came with a smudge in the lens.
However my uncle is a professional photographer for surfing and windsurfing magazines and he loves it. Since it is warm the batteries work fine. In fact this camera was attachted to the front of a runaway surf board that rolled into rocks for 30 mins and the camera survived to record the whole thing. Amazingly it was unscrached. Remember if you get one to try not to point it directly into the sun. Oh yeah and you can't view the video you shot untill you put the SD card in something else. All in all I will buy another but I will only use it in the spring skiing conditions since it will be warmer then.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Another thing to think about is that they don't have a regular lens. Every image you take will be "fish eye" vision. Only objects in the middle of the frame will look normal.

I think they're pretty cool too, but I don't want my photos and videos to look like they were taken through a peep hole. Plus the still images are only 5mb, I think, which isn't bad, but there are far better digital cameras for the same price.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Another thing to think about is that they don't have a regular lens. Every image you take will be "fish eye" vision. Only objects in the middle of the frame will look normal.
> 
> I think they're pretty cool too, but I don't want my photos and videos to look like they were taken through a peep hole. Plus the still images are only 5mb, I think, which isn't bad, but there are far better digital cameras for the same price.


There are 3 various setting on the camera for various views. Yes they are a wider perspective. I also have my other digital camera that I will use for still shots. However I enjoy making videos of our fish'n adventure and having a wider view is what I desire when capturing the entire fishing experience especially hooking into the beast and having the fight. Additionally I couldn't find other cameras with suitable mounts for example chest straps/head straps/pole mounts etc. So no matter if I'm the one with the fish on or the net person my hands are free and the video camera hopefully will capture the experience.

We shall see though as the camera is suppose to arrive today. I'll keep ya all posted on how I like it for sure.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ohhhhh and one other thing with the case that comes with the camera is 100% waterproof up to 180'. So looking forward to using it in the water also when releasing fish...should prove interesting...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Make sure to put a leash on that bad boy! While it may be waterproof down to 180ft, you won't be finding it if you drop it!


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

I have never used the Gopro, But last year I purchased a video camera from Sams Club. Best camera I have owned. It takes great photo's and video's, and it is water proof down to 10 feet and shock proof. They have them for sale right now for a good deal at $118.00

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/produ ... rod1290014


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> There are 3 various setting on the camera for various views. Yes they are a wider perspective. I also have my other digital camera that I will use for still shots. However I enjoy making videos of our fish'n adventure and having a wider view is what I desire when capturing the entire fishing experience especially hooking into the beast and having the fight. Additionally I couldn't find other cameras with suitable mounts for example chest straps/head straps/pole mounts etc. So no matter if I'm the one with the fish on or the net person my hands are free and the video camera hopefully will capture the experience.


Oh I hear ya. We have one at work that we've been messing with and the mounting capabilities are superb. It's the best part of the camera, along with the shock/waterproof case. I hope you enjoy it and get exactly what you want out of it.

I really want one, but would like to wait and see if they'll come out with a standard lens that doesn't distort the images. Kind of the same reason I don't hold my fish way out in front of me when I'm taking a picture. I like accurate depictions of what I'm doing.

I know, what a knit-picker!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nah...not a nit-picker by me just providing an opinion...I too hope I like it for what I'm going to use if for. If not...oh well my Son's Birthday is in Sept so I'll just give it to him as he wanted one anyways and turned me on to it. But I'm think'n its going to be really good for what I want to use it for...just dropped some more cash-o-la stimulating the northern Utah economy and upgraded my movie making software to Ultimate Pinnacle Studio HD...**** the way I'm going I'll need a new computer...

Oh and you can bet I'll have a strap on the camera and around my wrist when shooting underwater...but if the ole-poo-pah happens I do have the phone number for a friend here at work who is a SAR diver and he told me anytime I need him he'll be happy to dive for my item...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's a video of my Son ops checking the GoPro snowboarding (I've already chastised him for not wearing a helmet)...looking forward to using this fish'n...camera setting is r4 tallest HD video max overall view 4:3 this r4 mode offers the most _vertical_ viewing area of all resolutions.


----------

